# Applet Initialisierungs-Problem: Applet notinited



## Mik3e (10. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Habe ein Test-Applet das im AppletViewer problemlos läuft.
Binde ich das Teil jedoch in eine Site ein, gibt mir die VM den Fehler "Applet XY not inited aus"...

.class und .html File liegen im selben Verzeichnis, daran kann es nicht liegen. Bin schon mehre Dokus durchgegangen, komme aber zu keinem Schluss. Am Chaching des Browsers (das möglicherweise ein altes, buggy-Applet ausgeführt wird) kann es auch nicht liegen.

Applet Code:

```
package net.powerticket.applet;

import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class FirstApplet
extends Applet
{
  private int[] dx;
  private Color[] color;

  public void init()
  {
    // BEREICH FÜR ERSTINITIALISIERUNG
  }

  public void paint(Graphics g)
  {
  	showStatus("Applet erfolgreich gestartet");
  	g.drawString("Testausgabe",10,50);
  }
}
```

HTML File:

```
<applet code="FirstApplet.class" width=400 height=10>
Hier steht das Applet Schranke.class
</applet>
```

Meiner Meinung nach müßte das Teil doch problemlos laufen!?
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Muss ich vielleicht in der init() Methode noch irgendwas einbinden (diese wird ja vom Browser aufgerufen) Oder brauche ich die zusätzlichen get_* Methoden, die ja Infos über das Applet bereitstellen

Danke im Voraus & LG,
Mike


----------



## Vatar (10. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte das Problem auch mal und konnte es nicht lösen.
Wär klasse wenn jemand einen Tipp hat.


----------



## Mik3e (10. Juni 2005)

Das es an der Package Deklaration liegt, glaube ich auch nicht (wär vielleicht das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann)...


----------



## Bernd1984 (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

   der Applet-Tag ist die übliche Java-1.1-Applet-Einbindung in HTML-Seiten.
   Aus der Zeit sind wir aber ja schon eine Weile raus.

 Der Firefox erkennt diesen Tag und zeigt das Applet auch an, aber der IE kann den Applet-Tag nicht mehr interpretieren. Da musst du den Object-tag benutzten, dann läuft es in beiden Browsern

```
<object  classid="clsid:8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93"
 		 codebase="http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/1.3/jinstall-13-win32.cab#Version=1,3,0,0"
      		 width="250" height="200">
        <param name="type" value="application/x-java-applet;version=1.3">
        <param name="codebase" value=".">
        <param name="code" value="Zaehler.class">
        <param name="bgcolor" value="FFFFFF">
        <param name="titel" value="Hier wird ohne Startwert gezählt.">
        <comment>
        <embed pluginspage="http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/1.3/plugin-install.html"
      		 type="application/x-java-applet;version=1.3"
      		 codebase="."
      		 code="Zaehler.class"
      		 width="250" height="200"
      		 bgcolor="FFFFFF">
        <noembed>
        </comment>
        No Java Plug-in ?
        </noembed>
        </embed>
      </object>
```
 oder 
	
	
	



```
<object classid="java:zmaze3d.class" codetype="application/java-vm" width="600"
 height="400"></object>
```
 
 Oder schau mal hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/objekte.htm#java_applets


----------



## Mik3e (10. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Info.. Leider läuft das Applet auch nicht im Firefox... Ich werde es mal mit Deiner Deklaration versuchen. Offensichtlich sind sämtliche Java-Bücher diesbezüglich nicht auf dem neuesten Stand....


----------



## skatanius (21. Februar 2007)

Guten Tag allerseits. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem.

Lösung: java-compiler version == jdk version --> man braucht eine jre version, die >= der jdk version ist. (That´s ist!)

Nochmal ausführlich: Ich hatte eine neuere java developer kit -version, als meine java runtime enviroment version. Dh. der compiler hatte eine .class erstellt, die jre nicht ausführen ausführen konnte. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber vielleicht hat der compiler neue regeln bekommen bzw. wurde erweitert, oder sun will einfach, dass man sich auch immer schön das neuste runterladen muss. ka weiß der deifel.

ps. An den admin: Es wäre sinnvoller, die berechtigung zum beiträgeschreiben auch für gäste zu erlauben bzw. die funktion sich als gast anmelden zu dürfen zu aktivieren. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass dann schön längst neh lösung hier drinn gestanden hätte!

mfg sirSolution


----------



## Anime-Otaku (21. Februar 2007)

Ich bin zwar kein Appletfachmann, aber muss nicht noch das Packet mitangegeben werden, dass scheint zu fehlen, das darf nur fehlen, wenn das Applet im Default Paket liegt.


----------



## skatanius (22. Februar 2007)

Noch 2 Tips, falls mein erster nicht funktioniert:

1. mit dem HtmlConverter, der bei dem jdk im bin-verzeichnis liegt kann man seine html-datei sehr schön formatieren lassen.

2. und den <applet>-tag kann jeder browser, wie es bei dem <object>-tag ist, weiß ich nicht.
Ihr bindet euer applet dann folgendermaßen ein:
<applet code="hallowelt.class" width="600" height="600"></applet>
oder
<object classid="java:hallowelt.class" codetype="application/java" width="600" height="600"></object>

und passt auf die groß und kleinschreibung auf
mfg


----------



## graf zahn (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Forum,

kann es denn sein, das ein Applet unter windows-xp läuft, auf dem Apple Mac (PowerMac) auch und auf dem IntelMac nicht?
Es ist schon zum verzweifeln.....

Gruss GZ


----------



## Luchs84MR (6. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hatte vermutlich das gleiche Problem.
Bei mir lag es daran, dass mein Applet in einem Paket war, was ich beim Einbinden nicht berücksichtigt hatte.
Mit Paket (package) muss der Code zum Einbinden so lauten:


```
<object classid="java:paketName.KlassenName.class" codetype="application/java-vm" width="600"
 height="400"></object>
```

Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass die Verzeichnisstruktur auch so angelegt wird, wie die Paketstruktur.
z.B.
../applet.html    <--- hier ist das Applet klassenName.class eingebunden.
../paketName/KlassenName.class

Ich hoffe, das ist hilfreich.


----------

